# Is this an Albino Blue Tongue???



## hardcorey007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys and gals,

I found this at work today and was wondering if it was an albino or wether it was just pale due to decomposition.

Cheers,

Corey.


----------



## hallie (Jun 19, 2009)

looks a little dehydrated...


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 19, 2009)

They do go white after a while


----------



## Retic (Jun 19, 2009)

No, it's sun bleached.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 19, 2009)

Like this stumpy in the bird net


----------



## JasonL (Jun 19, 2009)

Really, you should of fed it more.....


----------



## hardcorey007 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cool wasn't sure because it had ants still feasting on it.


----------



## Mrs I (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it may need a drink too !


----------



## pythons73 (Jun 19, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I think it may need a drink too !


 Its a little too late for a drink,but as boa suggested,sun bleached.I have a coastal that was in my garage in some metho on a window sill,after 2.5 years the snake has turned white...


----------

